

Ask HN:Very very first experience and web design - siscia

Hi everybody,
I am building my very very first idea, I am very young but since I have the possibility I decided to make some stuff done and put a simple app on the web.<p>However I have never been inside the "web design" world; my app is about done and now I need to it to looks nice but I can't do it by myself.<p>Since I have very few money I would need to stay cheap.
But I don't know what to do, would be better just hire a very young somebody, get the work done, pay him cheaply, and move on<p>or<p>hire a more expert one and start a long breath work relationship (I mean: for now I need this 3 page done, in 2 weeks I will hopefully need also this other 2 and going on) but pay him with way bigger money ?<p>All considering that 1) Again I have few money 2) Everything is probably gonna fail
======
mcarrano
You can look to see if there is a theme/template on <http://themeforest.net>
that you like and can afford.

In the past, I spent a lot of time trying to design things myself and they
never came out well. Now I just buy a theme and make any tweaks that are
needed and I have a much better looking website.

